# Local team looking for women



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

The Northern California chapter of Squadra Ovest is looking for 5 more women to fill out it's roster for next season. If you or anyone you know is currently racing unattached or if you are looking to get into road bike racing, then drop us a line at: [email protected]

We are based out of San Francisco but also have members in South Bay, East Bay, North Bay and Santa Cruz.

Sincerely,
The Management


----------

